# ICS Mms.apk onto JB?



## mathcolo (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey everyone, this is an age-old problem, but Android's Mms application still really likes to convert long SMS messages to MMS even on Jelly Bean. I wouldn't mind this, but MMS messages tend to take longer to send and longer to receive, so it's unnecessary. For an Ice Cream Sandwich device I'd download the android source and recompile Mms without this behavior, but I'm running 4.1 and we obviously don't have the Jelly Bean source yet. Do you guys think it will work for me to mod the ICS Mms application and then put it on my Jelly Bean Galaxy Nexus? Will there be side effects?


----------



## mathcolo (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi again, I found a solution to this problem and I just wanted to update in case anyone else comes across this thread. I ended up downloading AOKP and pulling its Mms.apk out, and replacing the stock Jelly Bean Mms.apk with the AOKP one. Now I have a more functional Messaging app that won't convert long SMS to MMS on Jelly Bean!  It feels to me like it isn't perfectly lag-free butter like the stock application, but that's probably just in my head.

Cheers everyone!


----------



## jmrnet (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks for coming back and posting this. I did exactly as you said and it is working great.  The sms to mms thing was KILLING me. Who's crappy idea was that anyway...


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Are you on a CDMA Gnex? I think that SMS to MMS thing is a GSM thing and is still around since the VZW JB build came from a GMS dump.


----------



## mathcolo (Jul 2, 2012)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Are you on a CDMA Gnex? I think that SMS to MMS thing is a GSM thing and is still around since the VZW JB build came from a GMS dump.


Yup, I'm on verizon! That makes sense. Hopefully that gets fixed across everyone's builds soon, but for now the AOKP Mms.apk works quite well!


----------

